

Proffer: Stop Action Controller Exposing Instance Variables to Views - mudgemeister
https://github.com/hudge/proffer

======
nc
Would like to see this functionality merged into Gon,
<https://github.com/gazay/gon>. (and maybe Rails core someday).

------
aneth
It's already possible to write templates this way.

render 'template', :locals => {:wombat => 'foo'}

